# Banana Milk



## glowstarz12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all!Yesterday i had some banana milk and some southern fried wedges. now im not such which is the bad one within the two. ive never had banana milk before so i was just wondering if anyone has ever experienced problems with banana milk? ive been really poorly today with bowel movements so not sure which is the trigger. any advice?


----------



## Stacy_Lang (Jan 26, 2012)

try alternatives.. Like Teas. I'm not sure if that will help. But at least try to.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Bananas should be fine (you can make a good homemade Banana milk with fresh bananas and either soy or rice milk plus some cinnamon or nutmeg and a drop of vanilla) The fried wedges probably are not fine.


----------



## Bressen (Jan 30, 2012)

Banana is a rich source of iron. It is a best fruit with protein and vitamins. Banana milk is best nutrition drink. It is best drink for bodybuilding.


----------



## Hudson (Feb 1, 2012)

I am trying to loss weight, with the help of the low carb diet and exercise.Can I drink Banana milk? Please guide me and give me some suggsetion.


----------

